# Petco White Opals and Black Orchids Bettas



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

When I went to buy my new fish, there were white bettas called "White Opals" and black ones called "Black Orchids". Are these legitimate betta colors (Like galaxies, koi, and marble) or is it just a name the store decided to put on the cup to look fancy? 
(Also, I'm unsure if I posted this in the right forum, sorry if I did)
Thanks


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure black orchid is the real deal. I've never heard of white opal though. I'm gonna guess its another petco name, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

White Opal is a marketing ploy. Black Orchid is, I believe, a Black Orchid has blue veining in its caudal fin.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve heard of the white opal, pure white fish. Both are legitimate, just not seen very often.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have seen photos of "White Opal" Betta and they are nothing more than a normal white one. Sellers know people would pay more to say they have a White Opal Betta instead of the more mundane White Betta. ;-)


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

White Opal Betta and Black Orchid both are real Bettas, However, I've never seen a White Opal Betta in real yet... Black orchid looks like a deal to me..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

cichlidtips said:


> White Opal Betta and Black Orchid both are real Bettas, However, I've never seen a White Opal Betta in real yet... Black orchid looks like a deal to me..


Of course, the actual Betta are real. The question is are Black Orchid and White Opal different from other black or white Betta. The answer is yes for Black Orchid which is a recognized variance of black and describes a specific pattern. Unfortunately, the photo of the Petco is *not* a Black Orchid. See below.

White Opal is no different in coloration from other white Betta.

Black Orchid








Petco "Black Orchid" does not have the distinctive pattern required of a Black Orchid








And, for fun, a Black Orchid Crowntail


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Of course, the actual Betta are real. The question is are Black Orchid and White Opal different from other black or white Betta. The answer is yes for Black Orchid which is a recognized variance of black and describes a specific pattern. Unfortunately, the photo of the Petco is *not* a Black Orchid. See below.
> 
> White Opal is no different in coloration from other white Betta.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the black orchids were just all black at Petco.


----------



## Ethand (Sep 1, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> And, for fun, a Black Orchid Crowntail
> View attachment 957646


Omg thank youuuuuu!!!! I’ve always wondered what type my second crowntail is!!!!! Turns out he’s a black orchid! Those colours are so amazing, hey?! I was given him by a lady who had given up on fish keeping, so he had real bad swim bladder issues & had been living in a tiny “tank”... she had no idea what type he was & I hadn’t been able to find this type when googling Betta varieties! Thank you for this!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are more than welcome! I want a Black Orchid CT. I already have a Black Orchid HM.


----------



## molly910 (Oct 2, 2018)

I was at Petco today and thought I'd take some pictures of my store's "black orchids" and "white opals" just for fun so you guys could see what is at my store! They always have a large number of "white opals".


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

molly910 said:


> I was at Petco today and thought I'd take some pictures of my store's "black orchids" and "white opals" just for fun so you guys could see what is at my store! They always have a large number of "white opals".


Thank you! This is most helpful.

It is as I thought...the "White Opal" is a normal (and fairly common) white/platinum Betta. I do not know what the "Black Orchid" might be with that lack of pattern and red on the ventrals. Both are lovely but not what they are purported to be.

However...they are not as lovely or hard to find as your avatar!


----------



## molly910 (Oct 2, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you! This is most helpful.
> 
> It is as I thought...the "White Opal" is a normal (and fairly common) white/platinum Betta. I do not know what the "Black Orchid" might be with that lack of pattern and red on the ventrals. Both are lovely but not what they are purported to be.
> 
> However...they are not as lovely or hard to find as your avatar!


Wow! Really? My local Petco always has at least three "rose gold" (as they like to call them) bettas like my avatar. I never knew they were hard to find!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You are more than welcome! I want a Black Orchid CT. I already have a Black Orchid HM.


I'm starting to consider getting a divider for my 10 Gal. and getting another betta... I have been struck with betta fever XD


----------



## molly910 (Oct 2, 2018)

Saw this guy at my local pet store today and thought of you and this thread!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That is a Black Orchid CT. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

molly910 said:


> Saw this guy at my local pet store today and thought of you and this thread!


That is a beautiful fish! I want to stare at him all day! Thanks for posting him


----------

